# Packing my 1st crewing bag (day sail)



## 43N77W

So I am taking the advice of others and will be spending some time at the marinas this season and making myself available to crew for the races or day sails out of the Port of Rochester, Sodus Point, Pultneyville, Oak Orchard, Olcott and Wilson, all of these are on the Southern Shore of Lake Ontario. Of course I'll help with fuel costs, beverages or other nominal charges but I also want to make sure I'll be prepared with the proper gear. Below is my list of what I've purchased and plan to purchase. Please feel free to recommend anything I may have neglected. Thanks in advance for your help! Of course, if any of you sail in or out of these areas and are OK taking taking a novice under your wings, let me know! 

small duffel bag
deck shoes
sailing gloves
wet suit type underlying wear
shorts (non-cotton)
bibs
sailing jacket with hood
baseball cap
binoculars
towel
sun block
shades
protein type snack bars
couple bottles of water
right attitude, listen, take direction, learn and HAVE A BLAST

OK, let me have it, what did I miss! Again, just looking to either help in a race, or day sail. 

Thanks,
Greg Simmons


----------



## SVAuspicious

You've got a decent list for pick-up daysailing and racing. I would NOT bring binoculars. The boat should have one or two pairs and depending on your role aboard you'll either be able to use them or keeping your own secure will distract from the role you have signed up for.


----------



## fred1diver

that's pretty much what you need, you even have a few extra items, personally I share my binoculars so no real need to carry yours, depends on if you want to carry them or not.
the clothes you bring will of course vary depending on the weather.


----------



## jackdaw

Add:
Sailing knife
roll of white electrical tape

leave:
Binocs

Think about leaving (depending on weather)
Foulies

You want to have a small light bag. No skipper wants someone with a huge bag who looks like they packed for the weekend.


----------



## Squidd

I think right up there with sun block should be Bug Spray...

Seems I can never find a convenience store out in the middle of the lake, when I need one....


----------



## 43N77W

Great advice so far, many thanks. I'll leave to binoculars and adding the sailing knife, and white electrical tape. May I ask the common uses for the electrical tape on the boat or my gear? Thanks!


----------



## 43N77W

Squidd said:


> I think right up there with sun block should be Bug Spray...
> 
> Seems I can never find a convenience store out in the middle of the lake, when I need one....


Good one! Bug spray added


----------



## 43N77W

Oh shoot, I forgot the PFD. I'm going to pick one of these up too. 

-Greg


----------



## jackdaw

43N77W said:


> Great advice so far, many thanks. I'll leave to binoculars and adding the sailing knife, and white electrical tape. May I ask the common uses for the electrical tape on the boat or my gear? Thanks!


Whipping rope. taping rigging. securing turnbuckles. taping shackles closed. Taping clips open. Holding things in place. temporary band aids.

If the skipper every yells,'hey anyone got any e-tape?', and you're the only person who says 'yes' you'll get asked back for sure.

Get 3M #35 e-tape. Accept no substitutes.


----------



## capta

Squidd said:


> I think right up there with sun block should be Bug Spray...
> 
> Seems I can never find a convenience store out in the middle of the lake, when I need one....


I suffer from bugs more than anybody I know, but not usually out in the middle of Lake Ontario. Most bug repellents, like sunblocks, are a bit greasy for use while sailing, never mind staining the fiberglass.


----------



## 43N77W

jackdaw said:


> Whipping rope. taping rigging. securing turnbuckles. taping shackles closed. Taping clips open. Holding things in place. temporary band aids.
> 
> If the skipper every yells,'hey anyone got any e-tape?', and you're the only person who says 'yes' you'll get asked back for sure.
> 
> Get 3M #35 e-tape. Accept no substitutes.


Aha! A sailboat's duck-tape I see. I will definitely get this in the bag!


----------



## Stumble

43N77W said:


> Oh shoot, I forgot the PFD. I'm going to pick one of these up too.
> 
> -Greg


Don't.

For day sailing you won't wear it, and if you need it because the conditions are that bad then you shouldn't be going out yet.

For a real PFD the only one I wear regularly on a keel boat is a hydro statically release inflatable. So unless you are willing to drop 2-300 on one then hold off. On small dingys you may need a boyancy aid, but that's a seperate issue.


----------



## 43N77W

capta said:


> I suffer from bugs more than anybody I know, but not usually out in the middle of Lake Ontario. Most bug repellents, like sunblocks, are a bit greasy for use while sailing, never mind staining the fiberglass.


Good points. I'll keep a small bottle of a non-greasy kind in the bag as backup and like I do for golf, I'll stay away from the scented deodorants and cologne that can attract the bugs closer to shore. If it get's crazy I'll mention I have some and get the skipper's nod before application. My wife sells Avon and they have a decent sun bloc/bug spray combo that didn't seem too greasy and has worked well for our family over the past couple summers.

If anything it will be good to have around the marina if I'm hanging out afterwards.


----------



## capecodda

When crew shows up, here's what makes me happy.

1. They've got enough stuff packed to stay warm and dry. If you're below warming up when I need you you're no help.
2. The bag you bring isn't so big it fills the entire cabin! 

Compact, self sufficient = well equipped crew. Good attitude, and you're in.

Have fun!


----------



## jackdaw

Before you go all-in on your PFD, try and find out what kind people on the type of boat you will be sailing on use. PFDs are best when matched to the boat. Smaller wet boats are best served by foam dinghy vests. Large ocean going boats by hydrostatically popped deckvests. But these cost $70 to re-arm, not the thing to wear on a small boat where a $70 vest is typical. So try and find out before you buy.


----------



## 43N77W

Stumble said:


> Don't.
> 
> For day sailing you won't wear it, and if you need it because the conditions are that bad then you shouldn't be going out yet.
> 
> For a real PFD the only one I wear regularly on a keel boat is a hydro statically release inflatable. So unless you are willing to drop 2-300 on one then hold off. On small dingys you may need a boyancy aid, but that's a seperate issue.


Roger that, release inflatable it will be then, THANKS! I read I should test this out too correct? Inflate manually overnight and then check for leaks? Thanks for everything.


----------



## Sailormon6

Whenever I crew for someone else, I always carry a dry change of clothes in my car. If the weather looks nice, I often leave my foulies in the car. Sometimes it rains and I get soaked. It's nice to have dry clothes to wear on the drive home.


----------



## jackdaw

One more tip:

Being OVER geared is almost as bad as under-geared. Maybe it's worse.

You don't want to show up at the dock on a lake for a day sail looking like you're ready for the volvo ocean race. In particular if you've never used have of your stuff yet. Its a rookie move. Don't be that guy.


----------



## 43N77W

jackdaw said:


> Before you go all-in on your PFD, try and find out what kind people on the type of boat you will be sailing on use. PFDs are best when matched to the boat. Smaller wet boats are best served by foam dinghy vests. Large ocean going boats by hydrostatically popped deckvests. But these cost $70 to re-arm, not the thing to wear on a small boat where a $70 vest is typical. So try and find out before you buy.


Good stuff. Having lunch with an acquaintance from the office who's a member of the Rochester Yacht Club. I'll have him give me an idea what the folks are using for their races, day sails etc. He's hinted at getting me on his vessel this season as well and I am excited about that!


----------



## 43N77W

jackdaw said:


> One more tip:
> 
> Being OVER geared is almost as bad as under-geared. Maybe it's worse.
> 
> You don't want to show up at the dock on a lake for a day sail looking like you're ready for the volvo ocean race. In particular if you've never used have of your stuff yet. Its a rookie move. Don't be that guy.


HAHA, point taken. The duffel bag I'm using light weight and no larger than a small gym bag. My plan is to be already wearing the short sleeve and short pant wet suit along with some shorts, and t-shirt and have the foulies in the car as backup. Everything else should fit neatly in the bag.

My goal is to show the signs of potential/usefulness beforehand and be asked to return afterwards. I thank all of you for the great advice!

I was surprised to learn that showing up at a marina prepared can lead to some hands on experience. I have a successful career in sales so meeting new folks is not a fear I have to overcome. I'm also thinking I may not strike gold immediately and maybe folks will need to see me around consistently before I get asked aboard. But I am determined to get out of the books, articles, and forums of sailing and just get out there! 2 to 3 years from know I'll be searching for the first day cruiser.

Of course I could drop a few hundred bucks and take the sailing courses and I will do that eventually. However, I plan to use this marina approach to validate that yes I do love sailing and yes, I do want the responsibility of skipper and owner down the road.

Greg

Greg


----------



## jackdaw

Some more.

Sailing shoes these days are more like sneakers than old-style sperry topsiders. Dries faster and much better on deck.

Do you boat mates a HUGE favor and wear smartwool footie socks in the shoes. If you don't you'll learn why.

Shirt should be a white long sleeve tech shirt. Always this.

Knife. A sailing knife has a serrated edge and a blunt tip. Like this one. Almost as good as my full-on H2 Spiderco for 1/4 the cost.

http://www.amazon.com/Spyderco-Mead...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00

Then:
Arrive early, and ready to sail
Be the last to leave
Don't do any of your personal stuff until the boat is totally ready.
Then ask is there is anything else.
If you are racing, focus on the sailing. Every crew position is important, and sailboat racing is a FULL TIME JOB.
As crew your talk should all be about wind, trim, and boatspeed.
You'll probably be given a smaller easy-to-learn job. Learn it and ROCK IT.
If you drop or break or lose anything, mention straight away that you'll pay for it. Then do.
Ask if you don't know.
Terms to learn and know cold: port. starboard. windward. leeward. ahead. behind.
If you are doing something and it seems like a lot of work... stop. You're probably doing something wrong.
Sailboats are likely to get VERY close when racing. If you're worried look at your skippers eyes. If she looks at them she sees them and you're probably OK. But if she doesn't or can't then its OK to mention it, within 5 boats lengths. Don't be chirping about boats 200 yards away.
Only the skipper or tactician talks to other boats!
If a photography boat comes by, DO NOT WAVE.


----------



## 43N77W

Awesome advice Jackdaw - thank you!


----------



## seaner97

jackdaw said:


> Some more.
> 
> Sailing shoes these days are more like sneakers than old-style sperry topsiders. Dries faster and much better on deck.
> 
> Do you boat mates a HUGE favor and wear smartwool footie socks in the shoes. If you don't you'll learn why.
> 
> Shirt should be a white long sleeve tech shirt. Always this.
> 
> Knife. A sailing knife has a serrated edge and a blunt tip. Like this one. Almost as good as my full-on H2 Spiderco for 1/4 the cost.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Spyderco-Mead...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00
> 
> Then:
> Arrive early, and ready to sail
> Be the last to leave
> Don't do any of your personal stuff until the boat is totally ready.
> Then ask is there is anything else.
> If you are racing, focus on the sailing. Every crew position is important, and sailboat racing is a FULL TIME JOB.
> You'll probably be given a smaller easy-to-learn job. ROCK IT.
> If you drop or break or lose anything, mention straight away that you'll pay for it. Then do.
> Ask if you don'k know.
> Terms to learn and know cold: port. starboard. windward. leeward. ahead. behind.
> If you are doing something and it seems like a lot of work... stop. You're probably doing something wrong.
> Sailboat are likely to get VERY close when racing. If you're worried look at the skippers eyes. If he looks at them he sees them and you're probably OK. But if he doesn't or can't then its OK to mention it, with 5 boats lengths. Don't be chirping about boats 200 yards away.
> Only the skipper or tactician talks to other boats!
> If a photography boat comes by, DO NOT WAVE.


Much of this is applicable (with some noun changes) to almost everything in life. I like it.


----------



## 43N77W

And yes, I already picked up a pair of the Sperry sneaker look-a-likes from West Marine.


----------



## seaner97

Way back when I was a teenager, I had decent luck with Irondiqouit bay and Sodus as crew, just walking along and asking. Had some cheap dot matrix business cards I made w my phone number and got some calls and then ask backs. 
Of course, dating a couple of the guys daughters then didn't hurt until I wasn't and then it didn't help...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

What do you want with all this crap? And that was just your first post, then you've added an item from everyone else's posts. You'll sink the boat and send yourself broke!
Why in the world do you need electrical tape? Gunna give the owner a bit of help re-ewiring? Really thinking of spending $200 for a PDF? Really?

Start light. Have your bag size of a football.
If you have packed too light you will be cold for 2 hours. That's all.
Take your old shorts, t-shirt, fleece, lunch, sunscreen, beer money, and that's it...


It's what's in a man that makes him a man, not the brand that he's wearing.


----------



## 43N77W

jackdaw said:


> Some more.
> 
> Sailing shoes these days are more like sneakers than old-style sperry topsiders. Dries faster and much better on deck.
> 
> Do you boat mates a HUGE favor and wear smartwool footie socks in the shoes. If you don't you'll learn why.
> 
> Shirt should be a white long sleeve tech shirt. Always this.
> 
> Knife. A sailing knife has a serrated edge and a blunt tip. Like this one. Almost as good as my full-on H2 Spiderco for 1/4 the cost.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Spyderco-Mead...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00
> 
> Then:
> Arrive early, and ready to sail
> Be the last to leave
> Don't do any of your personal stuff until the boat is totally ready.
> Then ask is there is anything else.
> If you are racing, focus on the sailing. Every crew position is important, and sailboat racing is a FULL TIME JOB.
> As crew your talk should all be about wind, trim, and boatspeed.
> You'll probably be given a smaller easy-to-learn job. Learn it and ROCK IT.
> If you drop or break or lose anything, mention straight away that you'll pay for it. Then do.
> Ask if you don't know.
> Terms to learn and know cold: port. starboard. windward. leeward. ahead. behind.
> If you are doing something and it seems like a lot of work... stop. You're probably doing something wrong.
> Sailboats are likely to get VERY close when racing. If you're worried look at your skippers eyes. If she looks at them she sees them and you're probably OK. But if she doesn't or can't then its OK to mention it, within 5 boats lengths. Don't be chirping about boats 200 yards away.
> Only the skipper or tactician talks to other boats!
> If a photography boat comes by, DO NOT WAVE.


So no selfies on the bow while trimming the jib, got it! LOL Actually the cell phone will stay in the car.

In all seriousness what about knots? I have the essential vocabulary down, parts of the boat, tacks and gybes, wind and weather terms, reading a chart, etc. Its been 2 years of reading, studying, quizzing, and talking about sailing to everyone I know. I'm even studying the weather, wind shifts, etc when I walk the dogs every morning and evening. My wife says I'm the most passionate sailor that doesn't own a boat or not currently sailing LOL.

HOW ABOUT KNOTS: I wasn't a boy scout so knots have been the most challenging and fun. I've been practicing at home the following to commit them to memory and tie them efficiently: Bowline, figure eight, clove hitch, sheet bend, rolling hitch, and reef knot. I haven't done so much the cleat hitch because I need to make myself a cleat to practice on.

Any other knots I should be practicing for the first few times out as as crew?


----------



## 43N77W

seaner97 said:


> Way back when I was a teenager, I had decent luck with Irondiqouit bay and Sodus as crew, just walking along and asking. Had some cheap dot matrix business cards I made w my phone number and got some calls and then ask backs.
> Of course, dating a couple of the guys daughters then didn't hurt until I wasn't and then it didn't help...


Great idea with the cards, I'll do that. Will have to pass on the dating scene, that is funny though!


----------



## jackdaw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> What do you want with all this crap? And that was just your first post, then you've added an item from everyone else's posts. You'll sink the boat and send yourself broke!
> Why in the world do you need electrical tape? Gunna give the owner a bit of help re-ewiring? Really thinking of spending $200 for a PDF? Really?
> 
> Start light. Have your bag size of a football.
> If you have packed too light you will be cold for 2 hours. That's all.
> Take your old shorts, t-shirt, fleece, lunch, sunscreen, beer money, and that's it...
> 
> It's what's in a man that makes him a man, not the brand that he's wearing.


That's kinda funny. You REALLY don't know what you would use E-tape for? Interesting.

He asked how to prep and what to to bring as a racing crewmember. I do this a bit and that's what I like to see in my crews's day bags. AFAICT that list is pretty universal. Someone shows up like that and a good driver knows they've been prepped right. With your list and at looks like the talked to the Skipper and Gilligan. ;^)

On sailboats cotton clothes went the way of the dodo bird.


----------



## jwing

I can't tell what you are trying to get out this practice of your proposed plan of hanging out and hoping to get invited on other people's boats. My take on what you won't get out of it: You won't learn how to sail by crewing a raceboat. To learn how to sail, you have to have the tiller and the sheets in your hand. 

Being crew on a raceboat might give somebody who knows how to sail already a bit of insight on how to race. That is, if the skipper and/or rest of the crew are good racers and care to share their knowledge. All of the race-crewing that I have done has been socially advantageous, but not sailing-instructive.

If you go the race route, try to befriend non-racing-centered sailors that may be aboard. They may take you out on their boats and let you actually sail. I've met some guys on race crews that looked like they were miserable and disappointed by the experience. I told them to meet me the next day and I'd let them drive my boat. That changed their outlook on what sailing is like!

Talk to lots of people at the marina. Get their names and remember them. Ask them for rides and ask them if there are sailors who need crew for daysails. Talk to the local instructors; they usually know the people who are kind and patient enough to be helpful to newbies. Some guys bought boats that are a pain to single-hand, only to find that their wives and kids don't like sailing. They are often happy to take on some crew.

Go out in favorable weather and low-stress situations. You won't need any gear except what you wear and what you swallow. A good skipper will bring you back to the dock if conditions change. I'm one of those guys who is glad to take newbies out sailing, but if you showed up with all the gear on your list, I probably wouldn't invite you. I always require people whom I don't know to wear a PFD, either their own or one of mine.

All that said, my bottom line is: To learn how to sail, the best thing to do is buy, borrow, or rent a small boat and make it go. Wear a PFD and keep your head lower than the boom.


----------



## jackdaw

jwing said:


> I can't tell what you are trying to get out this practice of your proposed plan of hanging out and hoping to get invited on other people's boats. My take on what you won't get out of it: You won't learn how to sail by crewing a raceboat. To learn how to sail, you have to have the tiller and the sheets in your hand.
> 
> Being crew on a raceboat might give somebody who knows how to sail already a bit of insight on how to race. That is, if the skipper and/or rest of the crew are good racers and care to share their knowledge. All of the race-crewing that I have done has been socially advantageous, but not sailing-instructive.
> 
> If you go the race route, try to befriend non-racing-centered sailors that may be aboard. They may take you out on their boats and let you actually sail. I've met some guys on race crews that looked like they were miserable and disappointed by the experience. I told them to meet me the next day and I'd let them drive my boat. That changed their outlook on what sailing is like!
> 
> Talk to lots of people at the marina. Get their names and remember them. Ask them for rides and ask them if there are sailors who need crew for daysails. Talk to the local instructors; they usually know the people who are kind and patient enough to be helpful to newbies. Some guys bought boats that are a pain to single-hand, only to find that their wives and kids don't like sailing. They are often happy to take on some crew.
> 
> Go out in favorable weather and low-stress situations. You won't need any gear except what you wear and what you swallow. A good skipper will bring you back to the dock if conditions change. I'm one of those guys who is glad to take newbies out sailing, but if you showed up with all the gear on your list, I probably wouldn't invite you. I always require people whom I don't know to wear a PFD, either their own or one of mine.
> 
> All that said, my bottom line is: To learn how to sail, the best thing to do is buy, borrow, or rent a small boat and make it go. Wear a PFD and keep your head lower than the boom.


Sorry, but I'm going to disagree with almost everything you said.

While someone FOR SURE can teach themselves how to sail, they're NOT a good teacher. Not knowing what you don't know, you stumble along learning bad habits and improper technique. Its the school of hard knocks. Heck you only have to look this this and other forums and see all the very basic questions on trim and boat handling to know this is true.

The average non-racing sailor is actually not a very good sailor.

Sailing on race boat teaches you from experts in trim and boat handling. They have a VESTED INTEREST in you getting better. Good boat rotate people through positions, because someone is better at their job if they can do the other ones well too.

Why racing? Simple. THEY NEED CREW. Its kind hard to walk down a dock and ask to go for a sundowner cruise. Nobody is going to take you. Why would they?? Plus you will not learn much even if they did. Hey buddy... get me another beer.

This has been said time and time again.. a person will learn more about sailing by crewing on one good race then they will a year of learning on their own.

Our club works this way. With 200 boats at the club we have 200 owner members and over 600 crew members. And 90% of them are rock-star all-around sailors. Learning from racing.


----------



## 43N77W

jwing said:


> I can't tell what you are trying to get out this practice of your proposed plan of hanging out and hoping to get invited on other people's boats. My take on what you won't get out of it: You won't learn how to sail by crewing a raceboat. To learn how to sail, you have to have the tiller and the sheets in your hand.
> 
> Being crew on a raceboat might give somebody who knows how to sail already a bit of insight on how to race. That is, if the skipper and/or rest of the crew are good racers and care to share their knowledge. All of the race-crewing that I have done has been socially advantageous, but not sailing-instructive.
> 
> If you go the race route, try to befriend non-racing-centered sailors that may be aboard. They may take you out on their boats and let you actually sail. I've met some guys on race crews that looked like they were miserable and disappointed by the experience. I told them to meet me the next day and I'd let them drive my boat. That changed their outlook on what sailing is like!
> 
> Talk to lots of people at the marina. Get their names and remember them. Ask them for rides and ask them if there are sailors who need crew for daysails. Talk to the local instructors; they usually know the people who are kind and patient enough to be helpful to newbies. Some guys bought boats that are a pain to single-hand, only to find that their wives and kids don't like sailing. They are often happy to take on some crew.
> 
> Go out in favorable weather and low-stress situations. You won't need any gear except what you wear and what you swallow. A good skipper will bring you back to the dock if conditions change. I'm one of those guys who is glad to take newbies out sailing, but if you showed up with all the gear on your list, I probably wouldn't invite you. I always require people whom I don't know to wear a PFD, either their own or one of mine.
> 
> All that said, my bottom line is: To learn how to sail, the best thing to do is buy, borrow, or rent a small boat and make it go. Wear a PFD and keep your head lower than the boom.


Good insight, it will be the day sailors I'm after, the racing will be exhilarating but like you said more of a networking opportunity versus hands on sailing. I've connected with a couple of skippers already that work in with or friends of friends and hopefully with a few more I won't have to stroll the docks other than get familiar with different boats, preferences etc. I appreciate your feedback and reality check.


----------



## 43N77W

jackdaw said:


> Sorry, but I'm going to disagree with almost everything you said.
> 
> While someone FOR SURE can teach themselves how to sail, they're NOT a good teacher. Not knowing what you don't know, you stumble along learning bad habits and improper technique. Its the school of hard knocks. Heck you only have to look this this and other forums and see all the very basic questions on trim and boat handling to know this is true.
> 
> The average non-racing sailor is actually not a very good sailor.
> 
> Sailing on race boat teaches you from experts in trim and boat handling. They have a VESTED INTEREST in you getting better. Good boat rotate people through positions, because someone is better at their job if they can do the other ones well too.
> 
> Why racing? Simple. THEY NEED CREW. Its kind hard to walk down a dock and ask to go for a sundowner cruise. Nobody is going to take you. Why would they?? Plus you will not learn much even if they did. Hey buddy... get me another beer.
> 
> This has been said time and time again.. a person will learn more about sailing by crewing on one good race then they will a year of learning on their own.
> 
> Our club works this way. With 200 boats at the club we have 200 owner members and over 600 crew members. And 90% of them are rock-star all-around sailors. Learning from racing.


I appreciate all of the opinions Sailnet offers, thank you. I wish the season would get started up here already! I plan to soak as much as I can in, while getting soaked on occasion. Whether its racing or cruising, I want to be a part of sailing, not reading about it or watching #1,235 YouTube video.


----------



## seaner97

jackdaw said:


> Sorry, but I'm going to disagree with almost everything you said.
> 
> While someone FOR SURE can teach themselves how to sail, they're NOT a good teacher. Not knowing what you don't know, you stumble along learning bad habits and improper technique. Its the school of hard knocks. Heck you only have to look this this and other forums and see all the very basic questions on trim and boat handling to know this is true.
> 
> The average non-racing sailor is actually not a very good sailor.
> 
> Sailing on race boat teaches you from experts in trim and boat handling. They have a VESTED INTEREST in you getting better. Good boat rotate people through positions, because someone is better at their job if they can do the other ones well too.
> 
> Why racing? Simple. THEY NEED CREW. Its kind hard to walk down a dock and ask to go for a sundowner cruise. Nobody is going to take you. Why would they?? Plus you will not learn much even if they did. Hey buddy... get me another beer.
> 
> This has been said time and time again.. a person will learn more about sailing by crewing on one good race then they will a year of learning on their own.
> 
> Our club works this way. With 200 boats at the club we have 200 owner members and over 600 crew members. And 90% of them are rock-star all-around sailors. Learning from racing.


My 2c- You've just witnessed both ends of a spectrum of discipline. There is some truth to both, but neither are THE truth (although both will claim they are). There's a lot to learn in sailing. The list of stuff I'd like to get better at is longer than the list I've mastered, and I've been sailing in one form or another for 30ish years. I, personally, have learned more about seamanship from just sailing and getting caught out than the races I've been a part of, but I also think it's a little bit of "you get out of it what you put in" when you're out sailing for pleasure. Yes, it's harder to learn how to get the last .01 knot out of your sail trim unless you're going head to head with a similar boat, but it can be done. There are other parts of sailing that are harder to learn on a course than just being out (anchoring, etc). Balance.


----------



## sailingfool

If you're crewing or racing on a keel boat, I'd take the bag. I'd add a fleece jacket and a pair of Goretex socks (wet sneakers on a cold day make for miserable feet). Also add sun hat with a all-around brim and a wind strap (ie Outdoor Reasearch) , to slow down the sunburn on your cheeks and neck.


----------



## BarryL

Hey,

i like this thread. Thanks for starting it.

if I am going on a daysail with friends I usually just show up. When friends sail on my boat i make sure that I have everything required for a few fun hours on the water. Of course snacks and beverages are always welcome.

If I am crewing on race boat for a casual weeknight race, I have a small bag that is always ready with gear. You have already listed the main items.

To your list I would add:
Leatherman type tool - the one I bring seems to get used frequently
Flashlight - the early season races end in the dark so this comes in handy. Also handy for finding things in the nooks and cranny's of a boat.

If the weather looks suspect I will bring foulies, otherwise they stay in the car. If it's early or late in the season I'll bring a fleece jacket. I always bring my own PFD (and I wear it, usually I'm the only one wearing one, but I can't think of a good reason to NOT wear it). Since i already own one, I bring and wear a handheld VHF. 

If I am crewing on a long distance race I bring more gear including SPOT tracker, handheld GPS, extra batteries for GPS and VHF, headlamp, and way too much clothes (I can't seem to break myself of this habit). 

Regarding your goals, I think you'll learn lots about sailing, boat handling, sail trim, etc. by RACING. I don't know how you would get on a boat for a casual day sail unless you already know people. Finding a boat to race in should be easy.

Good luck,
Barry


----------



## jwing

jackdaw said:


> Sorry, but I'm going to disagree with almost everything you said.


No problem with the difference of opinion/experience. I'm guessing that you don't disagree with this part of what I said: "To learn how to sail, you have to have the tiller and the sheets in your hands." And I think I'm right in asserting that a guy like 43N77W is not going to get his hands on the tiller of any race boat for which he crews, regardless of his personal ditty bag's contents.

But I could be wrong. 43N77W, after a few months, please update this thread and let us know how its going for you.


----------



## seaner97

BarryL said:


> Hey,
> 
> i like this thread. Thanks for starting it.
> 
> if I am going on a daysail with friends I usually just show up. When friends sail on my boat i make sure that I have everything required for a few fun hours on the water. Of course snacks and beverages are always welcome.
> 
> If I am crewing on race boat for a casual weeknight race, I have a small bag that is always ready with gear. You have already listed the main items.
> 
> To your list I would add:
> Leatherman type tool - the one I bring seems to get used frequently
> Flashlight - the early season races end in the dark so this comes in handy. Also handy for finding things in the nooks and cranny's of a boat.
> 
> If the weather looks suspect I will bring foulies, otherwise they stay in the car. If it's early or late in the season I'll bring a fleece jacket. I always bring my own PFD (and I wear it, usually I'm the only one wearing one, but I can't think of a good reason to NOT wear it). Since i already own one, I bring and wear a handheld VHF.
> 
> If I am crewing on a long distance race I bring more gear including SPOT tracker, handheld GPS, extra batteries for GPS and VHF, headlamp, and way too much clothes (I can't seem to break myself of this habit).
> 
> Regarding your goals, I think you'll learn lots about sailing, boat handling, sail trim, etc. by RACING. I don't know how you would get on a boat for a casual day sail unless you already know people. Finding a boat to race in should be easy.
> 
> Good luck,
> Barry


I'd change the flashlight to a headlamp...


----------



## jwing

BarryL said:


> I don't know how you would get on a boat for a casual day sail unless you already know people.


I get to know other people by sailing their boats! I get to sail their boats sometimes by finding people who are working on their boats and offer a helping hand, but mostly by talking to people about the features of their boats. That often garners an invite for a sundowner cruise and a turn at the tiller. It helps to be sociable and genuine. I think it also helps to have a boat of my own, even if it is one of the most modest trailer-sailers on the lake.


----------



## 43N77W

jwing said:


> No problem with the difference of opinion/experience. I'm guessing that you don't disagree with this part of what I said: "To learn how to sail, you have to have the tiller and the sheets in your hands." And I think I'm right in asserting that a guy like 43N77W is not going to get his hands on the tiller of any race boat for which he crews, regardless of his personal ditty bag's contents.
> 
> But I could be wrong. 43N77W, after a few months, please update this thread and let us know how its going for you.


Indeed I will and very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Stumble

After reading all the stuff people are recommending I decided to just post my gear bag contents for a normal daysail/morning racing. This is for anything >22' keel boat. 

1) weather appropriate gear (stay warm). Wear this when you leave the house. Add foul weather gear if necessary
2) knife
3) sunglasses
4) sailing gloves
5) hat

That's it, if I don't know the skipper well then I bring beer (in cans). If I know the skipper I ask what I can bring. 

Before leaving the car I
1) empty my pockets of everything
2) put on sunscreen/Chapstick/bug spray

Then walk to the boat. 


If you show up on my boat with a bag full of tools, tape, extra socks, a wetsuit, whatever I won't mind unless it is a serious race in which case we will leave it at the dock. But I will chuckle a little inside. Trust me I have tape onboard, and consider electrical tape downright evil for anything but electrical work, and there it's marginal. You don't need a leather man, I have tool boxes, 

The one thing that is optional is a lifejacket. I kept a few inflatables onboard for the foredeck if they didn't have one, but eventually they really needed to buy their own. If you choose to wear a life jacket it's not a bad thing, but there are really only two reasonable options. Either a Hydrostatic release with a manual backup (very expensive), or a boyancy aid (also expensive but not as much). I simply do not consider these mandatory on keel boats for inshore racing in moderate conditions, but it's never a bad thing to throw one on. As the racing gets more serious, the weather worse, or distance from shore increases they do become mandatory, as do harnesses and teathers. 

Pretty much everything else recommended so far is just excess weight you won't use, and much more in line with a bag for distance racing.


----------



## Sailormon6

jwing said:


> I get to know other people by sailing their boats! I get to sail their boats sometimes by finding people who are working on their boats and offer a helping hand, but mostly by talking to people about the features of their boats. That often garners an invite for a sundowner cruise and a turn at the tiller. It helps to be sociable and genuine. I think it also helps to have a boat of my own, even if it is one of the most modest trailer-sailers on the lake.


Just walking the docks and being friendly can go a long ways.

I met my first sailing friends when they invited me (a complete stranger walking the dock) to sail with them, and I later met some of my best sailing friends by chatting with them (while they were walking the dock) and inviting them to sail with me. The next weekend they came rushing down the docks all smiles and said they had bought a boat and trailer and a pickup truck to tow it with. That's paying it forward!


----------



## 43N77W

seaner97 said:


> I'd change the flashlight to a headlamp...


Seaner97, I notice you're in Bangor, ME. I'm planning on a week's stay on Deer Isle, ME in mid-July. I see that Old Quarry Ocean Adventures will rent a small boat. Hopefully, I'll have some competency to spend a half or whole day in a 14'. Have you heard anything about OQOA? In looking at the nautical charts, there seem to be a lot of great coves and safe sailing areas around the island and I'm sure the folks will keep me pretty close to shore. We're staying on Stinson Point (44°10'28"N 68°42'50"W)and that looks like a treacherous drop on the Western Shore, 5' to 100' in less than 20 yards! So I don't think I'll be sailing the boat over there (not that the club would let me anyways I bet). I'm OK with it but I'm sure my mother from shore would have a heart attack.


----------



## CalebD

OQOA rents an O'day Widgeon 12' which would be good practice for 1 person. Half or whole day price is not bad. I am sure they will tell you where NOT to go with it.

On crewing on OPB's with different skippers:

You may encounter anything from the most anal safety geek to very relaxed owners. Each boat will have it's own rules and ways of doing things to match the skippers fancy. The ones to avoid are the shouters/screamers. You will figure it out.


----------



## cshrimpt

Dinghy boots.

--Shrimp


----------



## mrichmon

43N77W said:


> HOW ABOUT KNOTS: I wasn't a boy scout so knots have been the most challenging and fun. I've been practicing at home the following to commit them to memory and tie them efficiently: Bowline, figure eight, clove hitch, sheet bend, rolling hitch, and reef knot. I haven't done so much the cleat hitch because I need to make myself a cleat to practice on.
> 
> Any other knots I should be practicing for the first few times out as as crew?


By far the most important knot for a day sail is the cleat hitch. (2 hitches per line when securing the boat back at her slip. Bow lines, stern lines, spring lines.)

Next knots are probably the reef knot (sail ties), and a round-turn with two half-hitches (to hang fenders). Followed by the others you listed.

To practice a cleat hitch you just need something secure and T-shaped. An upside-down ironing board (using the feet) could work.

Your original list was good, maybe could be shortened as others have suggested. If it is a windy day you might want to add keeper straps for your hat and sunglasses. (Better than having them blow/fall off.) I'd also add a small notebook and pen. If you click with anyone on the boat exchanging email address is a great way to get on future sails.


----------



## SVAuspicious

seaner97 said:


> I'd change the flashlight to a headlamp...


<rant follows>

Not on my boat you won't.

It's dark. You're working on the cabin top and I call your name with a question or to tell you to do something. What do you do? YOU FREAKING TURN AND LOOK AT ME AND NUKE MY NIGHT VISION. Last time you sail with me.

<rant over>

Geez. There is a place for headlamps but it isn't during a day sail that runs long or a distance race.


----------



## weinie

You really want to be a hero other people's boats?

Bring a motherf-ing bottle opener!


----------



## weinie

oh, and get a leash for the hat.


----------



## miatapaul

Squidd said:


> I think right up there with sun block should be Bug Spray...
> 
> Seems I can never find a convenience store out in the middle of the lake, when I need one....


yes so beer is often welcome, especially if not racing.


----------



## anguilla1980

sailingfool said:


> Also add sun hat with a all-around brim and a wind strap (ie Outdoor Reasearch) , to slow down the sunburn on your cheeks and neck.


THIS! Never use a ball cap that WILL blow off and not do **** to protect you. Get a good shading hat that will dry quick, breathe, and have a leash. Oh, and that fits PERFECTLY.



seaner97 said:


> I'd change the flashlight to a headlamp...


Careful, make the mistake of looking straight at the captain with it on and he'll make sure it never happens again lol.


----------



## Sailormon6

I crewed for a delivery captain who used a tiny flashlight that used a single AAA battery. The battery lasted a long time, the light didn't blind anyone, and the flashlight could be carried with no bulk in any pocket. It provided enough light to read something, and you could hold it easily in your mouth, to free up your hands.

I keep a headlight on my boat for my use, but I have had crew blind me with their headlight, so I agree that it's probably best if only the skipper uses one.

In a night race, we use flashlights to help with sail trim, but they are only played on the sails, never on the helmsman.


----------



## 43N77W

mrichmon said:


> By far the most important knot for a day sail is the cleat hitch. (2 hitches per line when securing the boat back at her slip. Bow lines, stern lines, spring lines.)
> 
> Next knots are probably the reef knot (sail ties), and a round-turn with two half-hitches (to hang fenders). Followed by the others you listed.
> 
> To practice a cleat hitch you just need something secure and T-shaped. An upside-down ironing board (using the feet) could work.
> 
> Your original list was good, maybe could be shortened as others have suggested. If it is a windy day you might want to add keeper straps for your hat and sunglasses. (Better than having them blow/fall off.) I'd also add a small notebook and pen. If you click with anyone on the boat exchanging email address is a great way to get on future sails.


Thanks for the insight on knots, that cleat hitch I'll need to get down cold as a newbie can probably be a lot of help securing and un-securing the lines at the Skippers direction and I want to have it done right to score some points. Thanks!


----------



## brianhinfl

Many, many years ago I started sailing by crewing in some boats sailing out of RYC. Unless things have changed, you might be overthinking this. All that I was asked to do was show up. It seemed like some boat was always short crew on race nights. I wore the clothes and shoes I needed and already had sun/bug on. Never carried a bag.



43N77W said:


> Good stuff. Having lunch with an acquaintance from the office who's a member of the Rochester Yacht Club. I'll have him give me an idea what the folks are using for their races, day sails etc. He's hinted at getting me on his vessel this season as well and I am excited about that!


----------



## 43N77W

brianhinfl said:


> Many, many years ago I started sailing by crewing in some boats sailing out of RYC. Unless things have changed, you might be overthinking this. All that I was asked to do was show up. It seemed like some boat was always short crew on race nights. I wore the clothes and shoes I needed and already had sun/bug on. Never carried a bag.


Awesome, RYC is the closest to me, less than 3 miles. I'm going to check their race schedules and then get there a hour early for whichever series works best with my schedule. I'll learn a lot more when I have lunch with one of their members next week. From all of the great feedback I have received from Sailnet members, I have a good idea of what I'll have on me or in my car. Even if it is overkill, most of these items I will end up purchasing over time anyways since I will need to have them for my own vessel 2 or 3 years from now. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## 43N77W

Just posted my first photo album on Sailnet. Great private charter in SF Bay from 2013. We departed South Beach Harbor, SF went NW pass Alcatraz, then on to Ayala Cove, Angel Island. Then we crossed West over to Sausalito Yacht Club. It was a great experience on board S/V Glory Days and her skipper, Captain Pam Power. Hope everyone enjoys the photos.


----------



## MacBlaze

Polarized shades. And a strap so you can hang 'em around your neck.


----------



## Slayer

Someone suggested you consider leaving your foulies behind. I always bring mine, unless I want it to rain. 🤓


----------



## chef2sail

Bring a clip lanyard for your hat to you shirt so you don't loose it

Also sunglasses leash.


----------



## seaner97

43N77W said:


> Seaner97, I notice you're in Bangor, ME. I'm planning on a week's stay on Deer Isle, ME in mid-July. I see that Old Quarry Ocean Adventures will rent a small boat. Hopefully, I'll have some competency to spend a half or whole day in a 14'. Have you heard anything about OQOA? In looking at the nautical charts, there seem to be a lot of great coves and safe sailing areas around the island and I'm sure the folks will keep me pretty close to shore. We're staying on Stinson Point (44°10'28"N 68°42'50"W)and that looks like a treacherous drop on the Western Shore, 5' to 100' in less than 20 yards! So I don't think I'll be sailing the boat over there (not that the club would let me anyways I bet). I'm OK with it but I'm sure my mother from shore would have a heart attack.


Unfortunately, don't know that one. Lots of fun sailing around there, though. Lots of lobstering. Watch the warps. 
Regarding the headlamp- they can be used just like a flashlight. Nite Ize used to make a head strap that converts a mini mag to a hands free. Knowing not to look at someone is part of the deal. If you can't do that, you are correct, you should be in the dark.


----------



## JoCoSailor

Knots....Have you practiced tying bowline around things; right and left handed? At home I can tie it; one handed, blind folded and behind my back, but get on a boat and it can still kick my backside depending where I standing and what it needs to be tied to. There is more than the rabbit around the tree way of tying it. Check out youtube I found a way there that is fast and always works for me.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Lots of posts on TORCHES.

Why?

Why does a newby sailor doing a day sail need a torch?

If you were the owner of a 30 foot boat doing a Saturday afternoon round the cans and back for a beer race, and you saw 2 newbys walking down the dock, 1 with a fleece and not much else, and one looking like a pack animal with more kit than the Thurstons on Gulligans Island, which would you pick?

You do not need a torch on your first day sail! Good grief! 


:boat :


----------



## 43N77W

JoCoSailor said:


> Knots....Have you practiced tying bowline around things; right and left handed? At home I can tie it; one handed, blind folded and behind my back, but get on a boat and it can still kick my backside depending where I standing and what it needs to be tied to. There is more than the rabbit around the tree way of tying it. Check out youtube I found a way there that is fast and always works for me.


Excellent idea and knots are really the only thing giving me some anxiety! I have this image of me being able to name 6 or 7 basic knots and know how to tie them, and then in a real situation, the skipper yells, "Greg, get a round turn and two half hitches on that line" . . .and I'll freeze, the boat capsizes and I have sit with an irate Captain and Crew and take a verbal assault for not knowing how to tie a simple knot! I know that's a little extreme but it just illustrates that until I get my hands "dirty" with the real thing, I'll see how much I really know. I'm 43, traveled most of the Western world and done a lot, so I will give myself room to make mistakes and learn from them. Nevertheless, I want to be as prepared as I can be to "Rock It" and get asked back or referred to other skippers - not blacklisted LOL.

So yes, I've been tying knots around everything at the house and the wife has been happy that I keep my lines nice and tidy, coiled up and out the way when I'm not using them. Trying to start the good habits now.

Tying the knots with the left hand is a great suggestion and I'll put that into practice immediately. I'll look for that bowline video too, I think I've seen it, if it is the one guy using like 2 fists and 2 quick movements with his hands and whala, bowline. I've seen a few variations on how to get there. I also read the article on SailNet about knots and was intrigued by the buntline hitch. That's one I'm practicing now although I understand if its not untied frequently, it can become difficult to undo, especially if used in place of anchor hitch.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

43N77W said:


> Excellent idea and knots are really the only thing giving me some anxiety! I have this image of me being able to name 6 or 7 basic knots and know how to tie them, and then in a real situation, the skipper yells, "Greg, get a round turn and two half hitches on that line" . . .and I'll freeze, the boat capsizes and


Ummm, Greg, you probably need a dose of reality. I am not trying to temper your enthusiasm, but, ummm, I have been sailing for over 40 years and I don't know 6 knots.

Imho just go enjoy yourself on your first few weekends of sailing. Buy nothing, just pack your enthusiasm and lunch. Its all you need.



Mark


----------



## JoCoSailor

Took me while to get it left handed and then I could not tie it right handed. My fail safe way it does not matter 
Here's three vides on how to tie it













I watched this one I don't know how time and still don't get it






Here's a knot I don't see much the Zeppelin Bend...great for tying to lines together


----------



## JoCoSailor

Sorry I did not know posting the links would put the videos in the thread....should I delete them?


----------



## jwing

I've never had to tie a knot while on a day sail on somebody else's boat - nor on my own boat.


----------



## Stumble

Not that knots are not important, but frankly don't stress them, it's not that bit of a deal. 

In normal use the only ones on my boat are a bolen or two, square knots, ring hitch, half hitches, and stopper knots. Other than the square knot nothing gets tied during a day of sailing.


----------



## miatapaul

I think some folks just enjoy tying knots. It really can be relaxing to sit and watch TV an tie a Monkey's fist or other knot. It is kind of like knitting. But it is not necessary to know tons of knots, knowing a few is helpful and can give you a bit of confidence when asked to do a task. Lately I have been keeping a small piece of line in my pocket and will tie knots while waiting for computers to reboot and what (k)not, I call it my sailors rosary. 

But looking to crew on a day sail or a race I think a small day pack is the limit. I personally keep a small flash light on my key chain and Leatherman Skeletool in my pocket all the time. I use it at work often, and so it comes in handy. I am a bit of a carry gear geek so I have lots of small flashlights and all my day packs and brief cases have them in them. Heck I normally have 2 bottle openers on me, on on the key chain (note no car keys on that loop, just house and mailbox keys) other on the Skeletool.


----------



## jephotog

Your gear needs have been covered already. Besides gear its advisable to bring a very tasty snack or some good beer, ask first as some skippers have a no drinking policy afloat. But if they enjoy good food and beer or wine and they enjoy what you bring as well as your attitude, you will most likely be invited back.

I am an avid photographer and used to bring my big camera often with me, now I have a waterproof point and shoot. If you can share some quality photos with the skipper, they appreciate that.

I agree on knowing a few knots is a good idea. I have taken a large number of people over the last few years via Meetups, many claim to know how to sail, but show up in all cotton could not tie a knot. If you can't tie a knot, you are not a sailor. You don't have to memorize Ashley's Book of Knots but knowing 4 knots makes you useful on a boat even if you know nothing else, you can say you contributed.

Round turn and two half hitches
Bowline
Cleat Hitch
Figure 8 stopper knot.

I agree with Mark. Don't spend a ton of money just yet, show up with some gloves and white soled shoes and enough clothes so you don't get cold. Go out and have some fun.


----------



## jephotog

JoCoSailor said:


> Knots....Have you practiced tying bowline around things; right and left handed? .


I am pretty adept at knot tying, one handed, flying bowlines while blindfolded on a pitching deck, no problem, but if I lose use of my right hand I am done tying knots. I suck at ambidexterity.:wink

Mark's Knots


----------



## 43N77W

jephotog said:


> Your gear needs have been covered already. Besides gear its advisable to bring a very tasty snack or some good beer, ask first as some skippers have a no drinking policy afloat. But if they enjoy good food and beer or wine and they enjoy what you bring as well as your attitude, you will most likely be invited back.
> 
> I am an avid photographer and used to bring my big camera often with me, now I have a waterproof point and shoot. If you can share some quality photos with the skipper, they appreciate that.
> 
> I agree on knowing a few knots is a good idea. I have taken a large number of people over the last few years via Meetups, many claim to know how to sail, but show up in all cotton could not tie a knot. If you can't tie a knot, you are not a sailor. You don't have to memorize Ashley's Book of Knots but knowing 4 knots makes you useful on a boat even if you know nothing else, you can say you contributed.
> 
> Round turn and two half hitches
> Bowline
> Cleat Hitch
> Figure 8 stopper knot.
> 
> I agree with Mark. Don't spend a ton of money just yet, show up with some gloves and white soled shoes and enough clothes so you don't get cold. Go out and have some fun.


Great feedback thank you. Looking forward to the upcoming season.


----------



## JoCoSailor

jwing said:


> I've never had to tie a knot while on a day sail on somebody else's boat - nor on my own boat.


Okay...guess it's just my small boat sailing thought process. I tie two or three bowlines, a couple stoppers and several cleat hitches every time out. On larger boats have been asked to tie on fenders, tie a line to bucket....was sure nice to tie good knots and not just a lot of knots


----------



## 43N77W

Just a quick update for those that have been helping me out. I met with a gentleman that works in my building, he's a sailboat owner who's part of Rochester Yacht Club and he's committed to getting me out on his 33' vessel several times on Lake Ontario this season. He says he can also introduce me to some more skippers at the club which should enable me to get out frequently without having to go the racing avenue. However, if my schedule permits, I'll try to be consistently present for one of the weekly races and see where that goes. It also seems to be a good idea to take a look at the weather and if its blowing 15+ on certain days, those are the days I should target for extra crew possibilities.

I had another co-worker introduce me to someone who's part of Brockport Yacht Club (Lake Ontario) and I'm having coffee with him tomorrow and he's also committed to getting me out. He's retired and get's out 2x per week so that is very exciting! 

Also signed up for the US Coast Aux. Power Squadron Boating Safety course this May. I figure the Power Squadron courses combined with self study and going out with different skippers will give me the confidence and ability to become proficient without having to take the $400+ ASA or US Sailing courses. However, once I have a boat, more $ and more time, I will take some of their advanced courses. Not sure how owning a boat and more $ happens though LOL.

Thanks for all the feedback. Next week is when the boats start getting splashed around these parts and I can't wait.


----------



## jwing

Last year, I met a guy similar to you and took him out sailing. This spring, I've been making some improvements to my boat and he's been helping. I didn't ask him; he just showed up. As much as I appreciate it, I think he appreciates it more. He gets to learn how to do boat improvements on my boat with my dollars; that knowledge and experience will be valuable when he is ready to select is own boat for purchase. (Gaining that knowledge and experience for myself is one reason my first sailboat is small and inexpensive.) Of course, I'll invite him out sailing plenty once the projects are complete.

The point is: offer your assistance to people who are spring-commissioning their boats this year.


----------



## Stumble

Nothing, and I do mean nothing, gets you invited back faster than showing up for maintenance days. Short of being paid crew it is the absolute best way to get on a boat. 

Conversely nothing tends to get you kicked off a boat faster than not helping put it away at the end of a day of racing. Only the owner is afforded this privilege in my eyes.


----------



## 43N77W

jwing said:


> Last year, I met a guy similar to you and took him out sailing. This spring, I've been making some improvements to my boat and he's been helping. I didn't ask him; he just showed up. As much as I appreciate it, I think he appreciates it more. He gets to learn how to do boat improvements on my boat with my dollars; that knowledge and experience will be valuable when he is ready to select is own boat for purchase. (Gaining that knowledge and experience for myself is one reason my first sailboat is small and inexpensive.) Of course, I'll invite him out sailing plenty once the projects are complete.
> 
> The point is: offer your assistance to people who are spring-commissioning their boats this year.


Absolutely, I did and offers have been accepted. The Brockport Yacht Club gentleman I had coffee with is also going to have me help him launch his 23' Precision. Even though he could keep it on a trailer, he's got a slip with the club membership so he keeps it in the water for the season once its splashed. This will give me insight on the pros and cons of trailer sailing versus keeping her on the water. I'm still undecided and club memberships and mooring/slip prices will play a huge part in that the first few years. But yes, I have made myself available for any type of work that needs to be done, either on his boat, another skipper's boat, or for the club itself. He also mentioned to me he's thinking about installing a VHF radio with antennae and I look forward to that project from beginning to end.

Lots to learn and soak up. Can't wait. 
-Greg


----------



## 43N77W

Stumble said:


> Nothing, and I do mean nothing, gets you invited back faster than showing up for maintenance days. Short of being paid crew it is the absolute best way to get on a boat.
> 
> Conversely nothing tends to get you kicked off a boat faster than not helping put it away at the end of a day of racing. Only the owner is afforded this privilege in my eyes.


I agree with you 100%. I plan to be there earlier than expected and the last to leave to make sure they know how much I appreciate them. Thanks for the advice.
-Greg


----------



## 43N77W

jwing said:


> Last year, I met a guy similar to you and took him out sailing. This spring, I've been making some improvements to my boat and he's been helping. I didn't ask him; he just showed up. As much as I appreciate it, I think he appreciates it more. He gets to learn how to do boat improvements on my boat with my dollars; that knowledge and experience will be valuable when he is ready to select is own boat for purchase. (Gaining that knowledge and experience for myself is one reason my first sailboat is small and inexpensive.) Of course, I'll invite him out sailing plenty once the projects are complete.
> 
> The point is: offer your assistance to people who are spring-commissioning their boats this year.


Jwing - I forgot to say thank you for supporting the newbies like the person you have been helping. I think my path will be similar, once the folks at the club get comfortable with seeing me around and I've been "vetted" by this skipper, they'll have me join them for more projects in the Spring next year. Heck, there's a 1 to 2 year wait on the membership and that lines up with my boat purchase. So I may even go ahead and become an associate member and get on the list this year (I'll make my decision late this year) and then perhaps I'll be a member about the same time I have my boat. I've been told the majority of members own similar type of boats and sizes I'm considering and many have boats from the late 70's to early 80's. That's huge when it comes to learning from them some of the same projects I'll surely have on my boat.

Then, I plan on reaching back like you and my new friend have done. I look forward to offering someone the same opportunity that you have. In the back of my mind, I've even thought of writing a grant of some sort for getting some inner city youth or other under-privileged folks an opportunity to experience sailing. I know the insurance costs will be very high, but with the right people on board I know there's a way to get this done. But this is several years down the road. I have to become an experienced sailor first. I know it takes decades but hopefully in 5 years or so I'll have what I need (and contacts with a lot more experience) to make this a reality. 
-Greg

-Greg


----------



## jackdaw

Last weekend I had a new-crew sail on BlueJ, and these two showed up. Both had bags packed with appropriate weather gear, gloves, hats, knives, etc. We'll have to work on knots but they did bring plenty of good beer plus cheese and crackers for a snack. Well trained.


----------



## 43N77W

jackdaw said:


> Last weekend I had a new-crew sail on BlueJ, and these two showed up. Both had bags packed with appropriate weather gear, gloves, hats, knives, etc. We'll have to work on knots but they did bring plenty of good beer plus cheese and crackers for a snack. Well trained.


Haha, very nice, an nice boat too. I'm not nearly as attractive as that crew. Guess I'll need to bring more beer to make up for that. Took note of the gear too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## funcrew

As a rank noob, this thread was very helpful to me. Crewing etiquette 101. I'm tipping in for expenses on, and learning to sail on a crusty J24 that does not seem to have a lot of gear on board, so after one trip, I now bring a small duffel with:

mini pliers
mini scissors
first aid kit
flashlight
bottle opener
sunscreen
sail repair tape

Also a soft insulated cooler bag with cold drinks and a gallon Ziploc bag of ice cubes

I wear:

modern boat shoes
synthetic socks
synthetic long sleeve shirt
synthetic shorts
hat with neck shade
polarized bifocals

The boat owner is super chill, and tolerant of my mistakes, especially if I recognize them on my own. It's a perfect learning environment for me. This guy wants me to start racing after I learn the basics, but is a great teacher at a more relaxed pace for getting started.

The yacht club here is also very casual and friendly, and invited me to go out with them for Thursday sundowner sailing. Will try to apply what I've learned in this thread; Thanks to all that contributed.


----------



## 43N77W

Good stuff thanks for sharing. I took your advice and the others on the synthetic wear. Had my first sail of the season yesterday on Lake Ontario, will post the experience shortly. Enjoy the water my friend.


----------



## 43N77W

Folks, I just changed my desktop background to a photo I took yesterday while out on the water on a Precision 23' with my new friend and skipper. You all ready know, AMAZING TIME. I came with the proper gear and proper attitude and also with brownies freshly baked by my wife (I scored big skipper brownie points with that one). Thank you all for your advice, being properly dressed in layers for pre-launch and on the water was key.

What also made this experience a good one was the opportunity to set up his boat, launch it and sail it 4 NM to the Brockport Yacht Club all in one day. I was hooked before but now I'm REALLY hooked and have my eyes set on having a trailer sailor by the end of the 2018 sailing season or sooner. 

Things that took me by surprise: a) he has a fairly new head sail (3 years) and raising that sucker took all my strength b) we caught a 7-8 KTS gust and went from 1.5 KTS to 4 KTS in seconds, I was on the tiller at the time and felt the boat accelerate c) the peace and silence on the water, even more amazing than what I anticipated d) with the silence, you could also hear voices from the shore, 1 NM away e) 23' open cabin was a lot larger than I expected, plus he's a meticulous skipper and boat is well maintained, no clutter. 

I was told at the end of the day I was a great help and invited back anytime. We're already looking at this Saturday as the next possible sail. Dreams are now turning into reality and for all of you that open your time and vessels up for new crew, thank you!


----------



## 43N77W

In the past 3 weeks I have sailed 27 NM in 16 hours, and loved every minute of it. I've also been able to obtain most of what everyone has recommended for the crew bag and I only bring what is necessary for each outing. I'm learning a lot from some experienced and friendly skippers, one has a Precision 23' the other a J34 C. Great to see two different vessels, pros and cons of each and also the skipper styles. I'm getting a feel for reading the wind on the water, headers and lifters, effect of apparent wind, sailing the boat straight, being on watch, have had about 15 degrees of heeling (not me at the helm), getting comfortable using Navionics charting from my smart phone while on the water (works perfect); raising and lowering sails, flaked my first sail, the list goes on and on. By the looks of things, I have the next 2 Saturdays already booked for more sailing and the weather has been to our advantage each time. I've also met a 3rd skipper who races on Thu. nights and has invited me along on his Nonsuch 26'. So with these three, it doesn't look like I'll need to cruise the public docks and offer to crew for anyone that is willing to take me on. Once I have my boat, I will be sure to make sure I'm always open for newbies to join me and have the same patience everyone has shown me. One cool event this past Saturday, I passed a landmark, the end of the Genesee River pier, where I stood 3 years ago with a strong yearning for wanting to sail. This past Saturday, I passed that same mark . . . on a sailboat, learning to sail (pic attached)! Mission accomplished! In reality, this is just the start of an amazing new life. Add to that my wife is supporting this 100% and looking forward to joining me during one of these "training sessions" and we are planning for a boat of our own in 2018.


----------



## 43N77W

43N77W said:


> So I am taking the advice of others and will be spending some time at the marinas this season and making myself available to crew for the races or day sails out of the Port of Rochester, Sodus Point, Pultneyville, Oak Orchard, Olcott and Wilson, all of these are on the Southern Shore of Lake Ontario. Of course I'll help with fuel costs, beverages or other nominal charges but I also want to make sure I'll be prepared with the proper gear. Below is my list of what I've purchased and plan to purchase. Please feel free to recommend anything I may have neglected. Thanks in advance for your help! Of course, if any of you sail in or out of these areas and are OK taking taking a novice under your wings, let me know!
> 
> small duffel bag
> deck shoes
> sailing gloves
> wet suit type underlying wear
> shorts (non-cotton)
> bibs
> sailing jacket with hood
> baseball cap
> binoculars
> towel
> sun block
> shades
> protein type snack bars
> couple bottles of water
> right attitude, listen, take direction, learn and HAVE A BLAST
> 
> OK, let me have it, what did I miss! Again, just looking to either help in a race, or day sail.
> 
> Thanks,
> Greg Simmons


End of the Season update: WHAT A SUMMER!

I had a co-worker hook me up with his friend, a sailor, who owns a 23' Precision. I helped him splash it in May and it was hauled out earlier this month, October. We went out 8 times this summer, learned a ton and had many hours of tiller time as well. I also got a chance to go out on a J36 and almost a Nonsuch but that will have to wait until next season.

As far as the crew bag I ended up with: deck shoes, gloves, very small duffel bag, running rain pants and jacket, shades, baseball cap, sun hat, bug spray and sun bloc (applied before getting on the boat). I also brought non greasy, finger food type snacks for the skipper and I on most occasions. His wife and mine joined us for one of the sails as well. My wife is on-board with my sailing dream - YES!

The weather was in my favor with tons of hot days and sunny skies. However, this also led to lighter winds so the most wind I experienced was a steady 8 to 10kts. on one day. Most of the other days it was 5-7kts. We would do 4 to 6 NM each outing. On the J36 we did a 12 NM trip in quick time, that boat moves!

Can't wait till next season and I've offered my time to assist with any projects over the Winter and Spring. I've manged to change jobs as well so my hours (and pay) and more conducive to sailing and I'm moving closer to purchasing a boat and something to tow it with by 2018.

I hope everyone up North has had a great season as well, I'm glad to have finally been on the water.

Greg


----------



## 43N77W

So, in 3 short years, I now own a Catalina 22. Dream realized!! Thanks all for the great advice!

Greg


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

43N77W said:


> So, in 3 short years, I now own a Catalina 22. Dream realized!! Thanks all for the great advice!
> 
> Greg


The slippery slope to hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:devil

I have had great fun reviewing this thread! All the stuff you wanted to take on your first day sail. Brimming with enthusiasm you collected every bit of kit anyone mentioned including half a tool kit, half of a Defender Warehouse plus an extra boat.
Then in your October 2016 update you show what you would take *then* sailing: much less 

Maybe look at your list now and Copy/Save it so when you have a new crew bubbling with excitement, energy and good vibes you can well advise the person without knocking their enthusiasm down when they bring toooooo much on the first day 

And look at you now, a boat owner!

Forever in financial poop; forever a boat project list 

Congratulations


----------



## Scandium

solid list
Duct tape..


----------

